# Towing With A Tahoe



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

I just wanted to report on towing our 25RSS. After worrying all winter about weight and TV issues I am happy to report that the Tahoe was outstanding. Although I have not weighed it, the trailer is probably around 6K loaded with what we take. First off we bucked a 30-40MPH head wind going. The Dual HP worked great and I was able to run about 60mph. Once we were off the interstate and headed up to the park which is a gain of about 5000 feet with some 5-7% grades and winding I kept up with traffic and was actually able to gain speed. No problem. I am extremely happy with the performance of this vehicle and it actually fits in the garage. Anyway, anyone wondering about a Tahoe towing 6K and 26 feet of trailer. This vehicle can do it. The average rpm was about 3500 in some of the pulls. Not 4-5000 like I thought. Maybe it is the "tow haul mode" or whatever but wow!!!


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Camptails,

I agree, our Tahoe tows the 26RS just fine, gets into tight parking spots, and makes a great kid/ grocery getter for DW







.

Do you tow in "Drive" or 3rd gear. We have almost the same setup with 3.73 rear end and after much experimenting, decided it works best to leave it in 3rd.

I thought MPG might suffer but have found no difference.

Have you checked MPG with the 4.10? We are 9-11 depending on hills and headwinds.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> Camptails,
> 
> I agree, our Tahoe tows the 26RS just fine, gets into tight parking spots, and makes a great kid/ grocery getter for DW
> 
> ...


I towed in 3rd,mostly because of what I read here. The Chevrolet dealer says it really wouldn't make any difference in Tow Haul. We averaged 10.5 overall on our trip of about 250 miles.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi guys i tow a 23rs with our tahoe.
i just tow in drive with tow haul on.

your saying you tow in 3rd with the tow haul off?
is that better than what im doing?


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> hi guys i tow a 23rs with our tahoe.
> i just tow in drive with tow haul on.
> 
> your saying you tow in 3rd with the tow haul off?
> ...


No.... sorry I wasn't clear I mean 3rd in Tow Haul.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Interesting. I tow in Drive with Tow-Haul on. Going up hill I get into the gas and let the automatic transmission do what it needs to do. However, when the Outback want to push me downhill I sometimes downshift manually. This allows me to hold her back a little and not use the brakes so much. Does that seem like an okay thing to do?


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> Interesting. I tow in Drive with Tow-Haul on. Going up hill I get into the gas and let the automatic transmission do what it needs to do. However, when the Outback want to push me downhill I sometimes downshift manually. This allows me to hold her back a little and not use the brakes so much. Does that seem like an okay thing to do?
> [snapback]39699[/snapback]​


I think that is the perfect thing to do. I would hesitate to downshift from drive if you are overspeed on the shift points unless I had to. Tow Haul will hold that lower gear (going downhill) longer so the engine does the braking. Like I said the service dept at my dealership said tow in D in tow haul if you want to .....for some terrain it's still looking for 3rd most of the time anyway so I just left it in 3rd.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

camptails...
That 4:10 rear makes a big difference! I always use tow haul mode...on the TITAN as well as my Tahoe. (sold)

The Tahoe is a very capable vehicle. I upgraded to a longer wheelbase now, but was happy with the 'ho. (until the differential burned up anyway) Keep an eye on your diff fluid...for any vehicle. I'm watching the TITAN like a hawk!

Enjoy!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I always tow in 3rd with the tow/haul on. I also only have the 3.42 rear which is a lot different than the 4.10's. When it's been in drive, any incline caused it to shift down to third. Too much gear hunting will build up heat very quickly, I've seen it on the trans guage in our truck. When it's going 65, rpm's are 2500 in 3rd.

Mike


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> camptails...
> That 4:10 rear makes a big difference! I always use tow haul mode...on the TITAN as well as my Tahoe. (sold)
> 
> The Tahoe is a very capable vehicle. I upgraded to a longer wheelbase now, but was happy with the 'ho. (until the differential burned up anyway) Keep an eye on your diff fluid...for any vehicle. I'm watching the TITAN like a hawk!
> ...


Jolly,
Do you change the diff fluid on a regular basis. How do you know if it gets scorched??


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Since we tow ALOT now, I have the Front Diff / Rear Diff / Transfer Case fluid changed every year during the winter. I use synthetic as well.

Randy


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Since we tow ALOT now, I have the Front Diff / Rear Diff / Transfer Case fluid changed every year during the winter. I use synthetic as well.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]39751[/snapback]​


Hey Randy...... site 123 is alive and well at Mueller. The wind was another story though. It nearly blew us off the site. What a great park.

Ray


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

This answers everything you ever wanted to know about Tow Haul button









http://www.allisontransmission.com/servlet...et=SA3931EN.pdf

TOW/HAUL

The tow/haul shift mode significantly changes the transmissionâ€™s shift pattern to reduce shift cycling and to deliver better performance, control and cooling when towing or hauling heavy loads. You can enable or disable tow/haul with the same selector button used for overdrive disable, simply tap the button one time.
When Tow/Haul is engaged, the following functions occur:

â€¢ Upshift points are raised from light- to mid-throttle to use more of the engineâ€™s available power for acceleration.

â€¢ Downshift points are raised to help slow the vehicle using engine braking.

â€¢ During deceleration, the torque converter clutch (TCC) remains applied to much lower vehicle speeds to significantly improve engine braking effectiveness.

â€¢ During acceleration, the TCC is applied in 2nd range and remains applied in 3rd, 4th and 5th ranges. [In normal shift mode, the TCC generally applies only in higher ranges and is dependent on throttle position.]

â€¢ Grade braking can command downshifts to 2nd range. [In normal shift mode, grade braking will not command downshifts below 4th range.]

The result of these various tow/haul functions is a more positive shift feel specially when operating the vehicle lightly loaded.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> hi guys i tow a 23rs with our tahoe.
> i just tow in drive with tow haul on.
> 
> your saying you tow in 3rd with the tow haul off?
> ...


Just checking back in-

I have the Tow Haul on in 3rd gear. Like others have said, when in Drive it would accelerate up to 62-65 MPH and then start searching for a gear.

My dealer said to put it in Drive with Tow Haul on and forget it. I doubt if he has ever pulled a heavy trailer, though.

I have talked to many others that also tow in 3rd but if your Tahoe does fine in Drive then go 4 it- you may be lighter than me.

I think I am going to switch to synthetic for front and rear diff just to be safe.

-Matt


----------

